# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Kohë çalamane

## mondishall

Viti i skarcuar

Arshivë e universit
Merre dhe kët' vit
Lere në skutat e harresës
Për hatrin tim!

Për hatrin tim
Të njeriut tënd të grimcuar
Që nuk pa një dit'
Nga viti tënd i skarcuar.

Dhe për hatrin tënd
Në skarcot e kohës hidhe
Tjetrin ndryshe ta bëjmë
Ndryshe je univers me hile.

----------


## Besoja

Mondi të uroj për poezinë dhe qoftë ky vit më i mirë për ty dhe pa hile...d.m.th. ky univers!

----------


## mondishall

Faleminderit Beso! Gezuar festat e fundvitit dhe sjellte mbaresi gjithvjetore 2010, per ty e te afermit e tu.

----------


## mondishall

Kohë çalamane

Ti e ke fajin
Kohë e mbrapshtë
Kohën time mbi ty ta krijoj.
Ndryshova hapin
Tëndin e lashë
Patericash zvarritur ulok.

Nuk ndjej keqardhje
Ndjej neveri
Për hapin tënd çalaman.
Se ti nuk ndale
Aspak marrëzin
Që ecje gaforeje ka.

----------


## mondishall

Megjithatë

Megjithatë...
Trokasim gotat
Një vit tani përcjellim.
Ai na lë
Mbi supet tona
Një kohë që ende e presim.

31 dhjetor 2009

----------


## mondishall

Me vitin psherëtij

Diçka ka marë nga mua
Nga ai diçka kam marë
Psherëtima e lëshuar
Simbiozë e pandarë.

Sa shumë prisja prej tij
Nga mua sa shumë priste
Të dy në pafuqi
Mes kohës që s'lëvizte.

Mbeta unë pa vit
Apo viti pa unë!?
Të dy veç psherëtijmë
Të dy kohën pështyjmë!

----------


## mondishall

Koha ime

Mes varfërisë reale
Një mbretëri krijoj
Mes kohës që veç tallet
Një kohën time rroj.

Mos u çudit moj botë
Ti je çudia vetë
Jam mbret që s'rri në fron
Jam kohë për tjetër jetë.

----------


## mondishall

Moj kohë!

Moj kohë prostitutë e vetes
Joshëse deri në neveri
Trotuareve të jetës mbetesh
Viktimë e viktimës, njeri.

----------


## mondishall

Ej, puroxhi! 

Dikush pret dyzimin tim 
Frymëmarrjes më jep ajër të dyzuar 
Të njëjtën gjë dhe në ushqim 
Dhe ecjen tjetërlloj drejtuar. 

Kujton se mbaron klonimin 
Dhe puron ndez qetësisht 
Arenës lëshon dyzimin 
Të therret me veten shpatërisht. 

I mjeri i kohës, puroxhi 
Tymnajës e do botën të dyzuar 
Ta shuajë e ndezë siç do ai 
Mes gishtash si me puron të luaj. 

Ej puroxhi, jam antiklonim! 
Nuk thith bashkë me ty keqësinë 
Trupit mbetet vetja pa dyzim 
Ty të mbetet vetja pa Njerinë.

----------


## mondishall

Unë dhe liria

Liria vuan teprinë e saj
Unë teprinë e lirisë vuaj
Tërësisht i plotë në gjysmak
Tërësisht gjysmak i plotësuar.

Liria vuan mashtrimin e vetes
Unë mashtrimin e lirisë vuaj
E prapë besnik i lirisë mbetem
Besnik i lirisë së mashtruar.

Unë dhe liria, ironi e kohës
Liria dhe unë, kohë e ironisë
Nuk di nga njeri-tjetri ç'morrëm
Ç'dhamë? Po ja le historisë!

----------


## mondishall

Mes kohës çalamane, prapë se prapë jeta vazhdon dhe në intimitetet e saj kënaqësisjellëse.


Uji dhe Ti

Burimi i këtij uji
Shpërthen i harbuar
Posa t'i njomën sytë
Me ujë të kulluar.

Uji i këtij lumi
Vërshon si i marrë
Posa të prekën trupin
Shkumbon në ekstazë.

Mes detit Don Zhuan
Dhe merakliut Diell
Ti tradhëtinë e ndan
Dhe prap' e ndershme je.

----------


## gloreta

*Pergezime per poezite e tua, kane shprehje admiruese.*

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Urime Per Poezite Tuaja

----------


## mondishall

gloreta dhe HELEN OF TROY ju falenderoj per kohen e perkushtuar ne lexim e vleresim. Ju pershendes.

----------


## mondishall

*Kjo ikje kohe!

Së pari, së prapthi,
______________s'e marr vesh
Kjo ikje kohe absurde,
____________ nga vjen!

Anash, në mes, tej saj,
________________i ndodhur
Kjo ikje kohe, me mua,
_________________pa mua, 
______________________marrosur!*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*mondishala nderimet e mija qe po ushqeni nje shpirt voglushe.Poezia eshte shpirti e qe shprehet  nga dora e art....*

----------


## mondishall

Sueda gojëëmbël, më ngrohin ftohtësinë e kohës fjalët e tua. Qofsh e shëndetshme dhe suksesshme në jetë!

----------


## mondishall

Në fillimfundin jetë 

Një shtëpi pa shtëpi 
Një qejf pa qejf 
Gjithçka llogari 
Në fillimfundin jet'. 

Një ëndërr pa ëndërr 
Një shpresë pa shpresë 
Gjithçka shtrembër 
Në fillimfundin jetë. 

Një luftë pa luftë 
Një paqe pa paqe 
Në gjithçka unë 
Mes ferrit ringjallje.

----------


## mondishall

*Kam mall heshtjen

Më lini pak çaste vetëm
Jo, mos ikni!
Me heshtjen tuaj, dua të rri
Zhurmat në padurim arritën
________________Në shurdhëri!

Pak çaste vetëm, ju lutem
Jo, mos ikni!
E dua vetminë tuaj
Veç zhurmat e zërave, tutje
_____________Tutje, larguar!

Jo, mos ikni!
Bashkë në vetmi, një çast
Heshtjen njeri-tjetrit t'i dëgjojmë
________________Kam mall!*

----------


## gloreta

Ketu na ke o poet, merr zemer poezite jane freskim shpirti  :buzeqeshje:

----------

